# movie line



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Barton Downey <bdowney@CYBERBEACH.NET>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 21:31:00 -0500*
The only line I want to add at this point and not wanting to be hit in
heavy fire of recent days is...
"Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries."
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
I will now return to my slit trench and keep my head down.
                                                        Barton Downey
                                                        Sudbury, Ontario
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 22:20:29 EST*
Mr. Downey,
I was disappointed that you declined to "fart in his general direction!" 
also from "Monty Python and the Holy Grail", same scene
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

